# Ruger MkIII Sights



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Okay, so I got my neat little MkIII Hunter (stainless finish, Chocobolo grips, 6 6/7" fluted bull barrel, target trigger, Hi-Viz sights; nice package). I've got no issues with the gun itself, just the sights.

I like the fiber-optic front blade. My problem comes with the rear notch, which I'm finding hard to use. My dad has a S&W Model 41, which has pattridge-style sights with a very heavy, wide square-notch rear.

Anyone know where I can get something to rig this up? All I need is the notch tab, the rear is already adjustable for windage and elevation. I know Ruger sells a square-type rear, but that one isn't really any better for me.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Eh, screw it. I called Ruger and they sent me a slot-type rear that worked fine. Slightly different than the slot-type on their MkIII target, nice and wide like the 41's. And they were also nice enough to mail me a couple blank tabs so I can cut my own.

All of this is a moot point, as I just bought my own damn S&W 41. It was a great deal...


----------

